# Peppermint Pursuit Holiday Scavenger Hunt from The Body Shop!



## Janice (Dec 19, 2008)

Tis the season for gifts and giveaways! The Body Shop would like to give a little something back this holiday season, so they've packed a box full of goodies for St. Nick to deliver to a special Specktra reader. Curious to know what's included in the special package? Only $150.00 worth of your favorite Body Shop products!

*Best of The Body Shop*

Chamomile Gentle Eye Make-Up Remover 
Vitamin E Intense Moisturizer 
Divide & Multiply Mascara 
Shea Body Butter 
Coconut Oil Hair Shine 
*Peppermint Footcare Package*

Peppermint Cooling Foot Lotion 
Peppermint Cooling Foot Rescue Treatment 
Peppermint Cooling Foot Spray 
Peppermint Cooling Pumice Foot Scrub 
No More Rough Stuff Pumice 
Moisture Booties 
Participating in the Peppermint Pursuit is easy and fun. Once you find the right product, just *leave a comment with the product name and link in the as a reply to this thread*, and you’ll automatically have a chance to win a Peppermint Pursuit Gift Pack full of classic favorites from The Body Shop. Content will be open through 11:59 AM CST 12/19.

*Today's Peppermint Pursuit Clue is...*
 Quote:

 
Your lips will be lovely when handled with care
And the slight gloss of shine will get an appreciative stare
For their health, their beauty, and smoothness too
A supple pout will serve you well in all that you do 
 
Previous Peppermint Pursuit clues can be found at these participating sites:

Monday –Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds
Tuesday – Makeup Bag: Beauty Blog with Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Expert Beauty Advice
Wednesday – Christina Loves...
Thursday – Mythbuster Beauty

For great offers, tips, and discounts throughout the season stay tuned to the The Body Shop Blog.  You can also follow The Body Shop on Twitter!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Gloss Dot

Lip Gloss Dot


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 19, 2008)

Think I'm going for the 'Liquid Lip Color'

Liquid Lip Color: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-shine lip treatment?
Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## IlikePi (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment?

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## kat_eye (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## lilyeffigy (Dec 19, 2008)

lip care?

lip care


----------



## chevonne98 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop

thank so much


----------



## oldergirlbeauty (Dec 19, 2008)

I am going to go with the Lip Care:

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## NessaRose (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 19, 2008)

My guess is Liquid Lip Color

Liquid Lip Color

Thanks so much


----------



## florabundance (Dec 19, 2008)

My guess would be Hi-Shine Lip Treatment:

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## lilsuzy (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm Going with the Lip Care!
Lip Care: Lip Treatments: Skin Care - The Body Shop


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## carandru (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to guess hi-shine lip treatment  

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2008)

My vote is Lip Care: Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2008)

Sheer Lip Shine

Sheer Lip Shine: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## SheenaMarie412 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lip Care: Lip Treatments: Skin Care - The Body Shop


----------



## faith24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop
It is High Shine Lip Treatment


----------



## SeptemberLovely (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care!! YAY!!

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 19, 2008)

My guess is: Lip Care

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## LostinBubbles (Dec 19, 2008)

Put me down for: Lip Care

Lip Care

Thanks!!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 19, 2008)

lip care!!!  Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## n_c (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to say: Liquid Lip Color

Liquid Lip Color: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip care :  Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## stellarrina (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care

Lip Care: Lip Treatments: Skin Care - The Body Shop


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm guessing lip care!

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## mocha_queen (Dec 19, 2008)

Im going to go with Lip Care as well =)
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Brelki (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a bit late to the game, but my guess is Lip Care: Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop[/url]


----------



## eyow (Dec 19, 2008)

I think that it's the Lip Care stick, formerly known as the Vitamin E stick, I believe.


----------



## auntiethesis (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care:
Lip Care: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Sherice (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip care ! ;o)


----------



## blackrose (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care!!


----------



## cowgirltazz (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop

I believe it is LIP CARE


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop

hi shine lip treatment!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 19, 2008)

This is cute! Goodluck everyone

My guess is Lip Care.  Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi-Shine Lip Treatment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi-Shine Lip Treatment: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## arielle123 (Dec 19, 2008)

lip care

I guess the lip care


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 19, 2008)

It sgotta be LIPCARE

lip care


----------



## Moppit (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip care

Lip Care: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## entyce08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am gonna go with lip care......final answer!!!


----------



## blancs79 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care!


----------



## mslips (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to guess lip care!

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I reckon it is lip care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 19, 2008)

Im gonna have to go for Lip Care
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## CrystesMom (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the answer is:                                                                           Lip Care                                                                                           Lip Care:  Lip Colors&Liners:  Make-Up- the Body Shop


----------



## Just_me (Dec 19, 2008)

definitely Lip care:
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 19, 2008)

lip care
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Cinci (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop

I'm going wth Lip Care too


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care
Lip Care: Lip Gloss: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Gloss Dot

http://www.thebodyshop-usa.com/bodys...ct_detail.jsp?
Lip Gloss Dot: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going with Lip Care!
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## *KT* (Dec 19, 2008)

Lip Care
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop


----------



## Monique4 (Dec 19, 2008)

High Shine Lip Treatment!!


----------



## TaraRR (Dec 20, 2008)

My guess is that it is the Hi-Shine Lip Treatment.


----------



## PhillyStefani (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going with Lip Care....


----------



## Janice (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 

 
_I'm going with Lip Care!
Lip Care: Lip Colors & Liners: Make-Up - The Body Shop_

 
Eek! I forgot to post publicly - *CONGRATULATIONS* to *kittenluvsmac* for winning the Peppermint Pursuit Holiday Scavenger Hunt! This was a lot of fun, thank you all for participating in the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can catch The Body Shop online at The Body Shop Blog.


----------

